# Who makes these muzzles?



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

...And where can I find them? I bought this one off Ebay, slightly used. It is a heavy wire chrome-looking muzzle, with a removable plastic piece inside at the end (I am guessing to protect the nose?), one black leather strap to buckle behind the ears and a felt-lined nose band. The nose band is stamped with "B. W. Klin" an image of a dog's head, and the number 7. It fits a GSD. I can post a pic of it tomorrow, if that would help.

I really like it because it is well made, good looking, and big enough to let the dog open his mouth and pant. I can't seem to find it online... Anyone know where I could get another one, perhaps in a slightly smaller size, and how much they cost?


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

We got one for our GSD from Leerburg, and it's been great. Easy to give treats through and she can pant, bark, drink... I've seen similar styled muzzles that don't allow the dog's mouth to open much, or at all.

Their website shows the different breed sizes, and the measurements.
http://leerburg.com/muzzle.htm


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome! That's the one! The medium GSD wire basket muzzle is what I've got... Is it only Leerburg that imports/sells them?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't answer the question about only Leerburg carrying them, because I got mine from there as well, but I don't ever use it anymore. It's the female pitbull one. I need to probably sell it to someone who needs it.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

How about these pretty greyhound kennel muzzles? They come in all sorts of pretty colors, are very light weight and only cost about 10 bucks. You could get one to match every outfit. My boys each have one for French Ring "Heeling with a Muzzle". Feist's is hot pink and Villier's is lavendar.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ooo! Lisa! I LOVE that! 

I have a "Cocker Spaniel" size wire basket muzzle from Leerburg. It fit my previous lab mix, pit bull mix and working-line GSD. Go figure. 

Between that and my plastic frabos, I want something more flexible and fun for future use.

Where did you buy your muzzles? Would you recommend that supplier?


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

The company is Birdwell Enterprises and the muzzles are fit specifically for greyhounds. My male Malinois wear the larger size but a larger male GSD may be too big. Be aware, they do not offer refunds for products purchased for breeds other than greyhound because of this.

They also have very cheap Beta biothane collars to match the straps on the muzzles which also work very well for e-collars. Sadly the only come in 20 and 17 inch lengths so my big boys are out of luck (or in luck if you think pink and purple are girl colors!)

Cheap, speedy delivery and quality products so yes I would recommend them.

Lisa










www.birdwellenterprises.com/


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

It appears you can order the plastic-coated nylon in bulk format.

You could make your own collars for the fellas.


----------

